# letters of reference (work experience)



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi again,


another separate question, could anyone kindly provide a sample of the letter of reference ? This is for me to ccntinue my application for PR.

Would also the letters of reference from the past 10 years only sufficient ?

I'm also concerned if my past and current employer refuses to include total annual salary plus benefits or worse refuse to issue me such letter. In this case, please advice if my notarised copies of employment offer letters be sufficient ?

thanks !
K


----------

